# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Jane Carera Matrix AS/košara

## brane

cure, šefice od znanja, ali i one koje ju koriste molim Vas da mi kažete mane i prednosti ove AS/košare
da li je stvarno toliko teško montirati ju kao AS
da li je stvarno toliko "sjedeća" kad se montira kao AS
Da sli su pojasi zaista prekratki kad ju se ide montirati kao AS
Da li se po zakonu smije koristiti kao "putni krevetić" na zadnjem sjedalu umjesto kao AS

otovrila se vrlo žučna rasprava oko ove sjedalice pa me jako zanima što ćete vi reči...hitno je!

----------


## Inesica

> da li je stvarno toliko teško montirati ju kao AS


ovdje ništa novo. sjećam se da smo se u jednom autu patili mislim 45min da ju montiramo i nismo uspjeli. u par navrat smo ju montirali sa ne posebnim mukama, rekla bi zadovoljavajuće. možda smo ju jednom i 'zacementirali' ne sjećam se točno



> da li je stvarno toliko "sjedeća" kad se montira kao AS


ništa posebno nego i druge. ipak bi rekla da ima nešto više lufta ako ju treba podložiti sa  dekicom, ali izvedivo je



> Da sli su pojasi zaista prekratki kad ju se ide montirati kao AS


ne bi rekla (mada možda postoji i takav slučaj). istina je da pojasi imaju malo čudnu putanju pa tto zna zezati. naime bedreni pojas ne ide preko sjedalice nego se provlači kroz kuke ispood sjedalice. kod  sjedalica do 10/13kg prekratki pojas je uglavnom prednost kod montaže. naime kroz sjedalicu se provuku pojasi tamo gdje trebaju ići  i  onda se sjedalica utiskuje.



> Da li se po zakonu smije koristiti kao "putni krevetić" na zadnjem sjedalu umjesto kao AS


zakon oko ovoga ne bi smio raditi probleme jer u njemu  stoji da AS treba biti odgovarajuća i sa attestom (to kaže pravilnik...). tako ako je AS potrebna kao krevetić, a ovaj JE  napravljen i u svrhu prijevoza  djeteta u automobilu, ne bi trebaloo biti problema.



> mane i prednosti ove AS/košare


prednost ove AS/odnosno košare, rekla bi, da je u tome što je do nedavno bio  jedini autokrevetić koji se mogao kupiti kod nas. autokrevetić je potreban  isključivoo za bebe male porođajne težine i nedonooščad koja imaju zdravstvenih problema sa disanjem. to utvrđuje liječnik.
još jedna prednost je praktičnost za one roditelje kojima je potrebna i košara za bebe. u ovoj kombinaciji imaju sve: kolica, koššaru i autosjedalicu.

po mojem, glavna mana je upravo i ta mogućnost da se ta AS može koristiti i kao autokrevetić za bebe do 10kg.  rekla bi da to dovodi do prečestog korištenja te opcije. na to navode i trgovci (needucirani)  ali i proizvođač.
bez obzira na praktičnost, *najsigurniji način prevoženja djeteta je pod kutem od 45-60 stupnjeva u AS montiranoj suprotno smjeru vožnje i na sttražnjem sjedalu.*

----------


## Inesica

koliko grešaka :shock: 
sorry, pisala sam na brzinu

----------


## brane

hvala ti puno  :Kiss:

----------


## Strippy

Ja imam Jane Slalom kolica sa Matrix sjedalicom i totalno sam oduševljena njihovom funkcionalnošću, iako moram priznati da AS još nisam pokušala montirati u pravilnom sjedećem položaju - još uvijek je koristimo u "krevetić" varijanti. Sve mi se čini da bum se odlučila za neku kombiniranu 0-18kg...sviđa mi se bebe confort...

----------


## Janoccka

> još uvijek je koristimo u "krevetić" varijanti


 :Sad:  




> bez obzira na praktičnost, *najsigurniji način prevoženja djeteta je pod kutem od 45-60 stupnjeva u AS montiranoj suprotno smjeru vožnje i na stražnjem sjedalu.*

----------


## la_mama

> cure, šefice od znanja, ali i one koje ju koriste molim Vas da mi kažete mane i prednosti ove AS/košare
> da li je stvarno toliko teško montirati ju kao AS
> da li je stvarno toliko "sjedeća" kad se montira kao AS
> Da sli su pojasi zaista prekratki kad ju se ide montirati kao AS
> Da li se po zakonu smije koristiti kao "putni krevetić" na zadnjem sjedalu umjesto kao AS
> 
> otovrila se vrlo žučna rasprava oko ove sjedalice pa me jako zanima što ćete vi reči...hitno je!


Mane:
1. Preteška je za nosiljku/košaru (5kg)
2. Problematično montiranje na kolica, najviše zbog težine
3. Ako je beba velika, brzo joj postane uska dok se koristi u funkciji košare
4. Komplicirana instalacija u auto
5. Kao autosjedalica je zaradila dosta loše ocjene u ADAC-ovim i OEMTC-ovim testovima

Prednosti:
1. U jednom elementu imate autosjedalicu/nosiljku i košaru

Eto, to je ukratko iz mog iskustva   :Smile:

----------


## Janoccka

A ja sve čekam da će Strippy napisati da je odlučila poslušati nas i ispravno montirati autosjedalicu....

----------


## michelle zg

Problematično montiranje na kolica?  :? Za to mi je trebalo otprilike 2 sekunde. Staviš je iznad utora i jednostavno spustiš. Vrlo jednostavno. 
Teška jest, s tim se slažem. Meni je bila praktična jer sam je u početku koristila kao košaru, a poslije sam postupno podizala naslon. Leona sam u njoj vozila do njegovog 6. mjeseca i nije nam bila uska, doduše Leon nije bucmasta beba ali je vrlo dugačak.
I istina, malo smo ju teže montirali kao autosjedalicu ali je ne planiramo vaditi van iz auta dok ne dođe vrijeme za drugu autosjedalicu.

----------


## la_mama

> Problematično montiranje na kolica?  :? Za to mi je trebalo otprilike 2 sekunde. Staviš je iznad utora i jednostavno spustiš. Vrlo jednostavno.


Da pojasnim - problem je kad se montiranje na kolica radi s bebom u nosiljci. Na žalost, živimo u zgradi bez lifta, gdje smo bebu morali nositi do prizemlja u nosiljci, i onda montirati nosiljku na kolica.

----------


## Tonja_1

iskreno; katastrofa. mi ju imamo, bili smo na rodinom pregledu autsjedalica i dobili službeno na papiru da se sjedalica ne može pravilno montirati u auto.   :Evil or Very Mad:  bijesna sam na adax i jane i sebe jer nisam dovoljno vremena posvetil aizboru kada je trebalo. što je najbolje, ta kolica su skupa igračka, nismo neki škart kupili!

dakle, "n"u1 proizvod ne može biti zadovoljavajući u svim područjima. košara i tako treba samo za nedonoščad i bebe koje imaju preoblema sa disanjem, nismo ju ful ravnu nikada ni koristili. 

vrlo bitna stvar: košara se ne može postaviti u auto na zadnje sjedalo ukoliko auto nema "klupu" - ful ravno zadnje sjedalo. mi imamo renault lagunu koja ima udubljena sjedišta i malo povišenu sredinu zadnjeg sjedala i košaru ne možeš ležeči postaviti  niti učvrstiti jer ne stoji ravno, klacka se...katastrofa proizvod.

----------


## la_mama

Nama nije uspjelo montirati Matrix u ležećem položaju da čvrsto stoji u autu, ako bi htjeli slijediti upute proizvođača. Tako da smo ju uvijek dodatno učvršćivali s ležećim prednjim sjedalom.
Kad bi je i stavili u ležeći položaj, uvijek bi bila nagnuta u stranu zbog nagiba sjedala. Da ne spominjem da se mali non stop derao kad god nije spavao za vrijeme vožnje - valjda mu se nije sviđalo biti u ležećem položaju, šta li već.
A što se sjedećeg položaja Matrix-a tiče, njega preporučuju tek kad dijete počne sjediti. Pokušala sam sina staviti u taj položaj i vidim da je još rano za njega, jer mu glava svako malo pada naprijed (5.5 mjeseci).
Inače, Matrix podržava dva dodatna položaja između ležećeg i sjedaćeg položaja, koji se ne smiju koristiti u autu, jedino kad se Matrix instalira na kolica. 

Kao i Tonja_1, ljuta sam i na sebe jer kad je bilo vrijeme nisam posvetila više vremena kupovini autosjedalice. Učinila nam se zgodna ideja da imamo košaru i AS/nosiljku u jednom elementu ... i evo rezultata.

Ma, sve u svemu, razočarala sam se i sve gledam kako bi se riješili te AS i uzeli neku drugu. Ni ne pomišljam s njom otići na Rodin pregled autosjedalica, jer znam unaprijed da bi pali kao zrela kruška.

----------


## happy mummy

> Tako da smo ju uvijek dodatno učvršćivali s ležećim prednjim sjedalom.


U slucaju sudara sve se pomice prema naprijed, pa tako i prednje sjedalo. Tako da to nije nikakvo dodatno ucvrscivanje.

----------


## Inesica

spomenutu košaru u autu je najsigurnije koristiti kao autosjedalicu pod 45°. ona je napravljena i kao krevetić i da može se i tako koristiti ALI, opet, sigurnije za dijete ju je koristiti kao AS. u slučaju sudara kut od 45°  ravnomjerno rasporeeđuje  sile na cijelu površinu leđa i time štiti bebina leđa, kralježnicu i prije svega vrat (vratne kralješke). u ležećem pooloožaju dijete nema tu zaštitu.
probajtte vizualizirati sliku kako bi se tijelo bebice ponašalo u ležećem poloožaju privezano sa pojasom (širokim, što je dobro) preko trupa. po mojem nekom razmišljanju bebica bi se savijala oko tog pojasa kao kiflica. u tom slučaju glavica opet odlazi u neku od strana i time se vratna kralježnica može opteretiti.
sjedeći položaj se preporuča za bebicu koja sjedi ako se košara koristi kao košara, ali u autu ona bi se trebala koristiti  kao AS montirana suprootno smjeru voženje, pod 45°, na stražnjem sjedalu.

uglavljivanje bilo koje AS sa prednjim sjedalom i bilo koja druga improvizacija (ne poštivanje  u uputtama pisane putanje pojasa, korištenje drugih pojasa u autu...) daje neispravno montiranu AS. ona nama može izgledati čvrsto ali mi nemožemo znati što će se sve događati prilokom sudara i kako će reagirati pojedini dijelovi auta i autosjedalice.

*autosjedalica je ispravno montirana isključivo kada se radi po uputama proizvođača od tte autosjedalice. i montirana je čvrsto kada se ne može pomaknuti za  više od  2cm (lijevo-desno) na dijelu gdje prolazi bedreni dio (donji) pojasa auta.*




> Ni ne pomišljam s njom otići na Rodin pregled autosjedalica, jer znam unaprijed da bi pali kao zrela kruška.


  :Crying or Very sad:  
molim te, molim te, nemoj tako razmišljati. i eventualno svi drugi ako tako mislite.
mi na pregledu definitivno ne dijelimo ocijene. ako neko daje ocijenu to su onda roditelji koji nakon pregleda ispunjavaju anketicu i daju ocijenu nama.
mi samo želimo pomoći smontirati AS i dati uputu kako to napraviti i kako dijete pravilno vezati u njoj. znamo da u većini slučajeva to nije lako i neki put se čini nemoguće. upravo zato smo i krenuli sa pregledima.
većinu sjedalica smo uspjeli uglaviti. one koje nismo ovisi o više faktora, ne radi se isključivo o nekom modelu AS.
ja osobno znam da smo nekoliko Jane matrix AS montirali u auto i znam da se mogu montiratii.
zato, la_mama, slobodno dođite na slijedeći pregled da vam pomognemo. do tada probajte sami ju montirati. točno prema uputama. dvije osobe, uz dosta fizičke snage i uz više pokušaja.

kad sam pročitala tvoju rečenicu dođe mi da sjednem na bus i dođem ti ju pomoći montirati

----------


## Nika

> Ni ne pomišljam s njom otići na Rodin pregled autosjedalica, jer znam unaprijed da bi pali kao zrela kruška.


Na nasem pregledu moze se past: izlaskom iz vozila ukoliko vam zapne noga, ukoliko neki od savjetnika kleci na podu i vrti as, a vi ga niste vidjeli pa ste se popiknuli na njega, mozda na neki od cunjeva od maranijevca (oni koji znaju sve o sigurnoj voznji), i tak bilo bi mozda jos koji primjer  :Laughing:  

la_mama, malo se salim, ali bas kao sto je inesica rekla mi ne djelimo ocjene, i stvarno se trudimo da sve as smontiramo najbolje sto mozemo, pitaj Tonju  :Smile:  a uostalom uvijek ima as koje je teze smontirati od Jane. :/

----------


## michelle zg

> michelle zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Problematično montiranje na kolica?  :? Za to mi je trebalo otprilike 2 sekunde. Staviš je iznad utora i jednostavno spustiš. Vrlo jednostavno. 
> 
> 
> Da pojasnim - problem je kad se montiranje na kolica radi s bebom u nosiljci. Na žalost, živimo u zgradi bez lifta, gdje smo bebu morali nositi do prizemlja u nosiljci, i onda montirati nosiljku na kolica.


Opet mi nije jasno, i ja sam ju montirala s djetetom unutra.  :/ 

Ja definitivno planiram doći na pregled, jer nije potpuno ispravno montirana. Smjestili smo je na sredinu zadnjeg sjedišta, uglavljena je između prednjih sjedala, pojasevi su stvarno čvrsto zategnuti, ne mrda nikuda ALI morali smo ispod nje postaviti smotani stari ručnik zbog kosine zadnjeg sica. Kao što je Tonja napisala - sjedalica se klackala.  :/

----------


## la_mama

Cure, hvala na pomoći   :Smile:  

Pokušat ćemo instalirat AS u sjedećem položaju prema instrukcijama, pa ako bude još problema, zovnit ćemo u pomoć prije nego šta kapituliramo  :Smile:   Do sada se mali vozio u ležećem položaju, a mislim da je već krajnje vrijeme da ga promijeni.

Nego, upute za Matrix ne spominju položaj od 45 stupnjeva - samo ležeći i sjedeći položaj AS-a. Da li znate slučajno da li ovaj sjedeći položaj osigurava tih 45 stupnjeva ? Jer meni se čini poprilično strm, tako da nismo baš htjeli stavljati bebicu od mjesec dana (otkad se počeo vozit u autu) u taj položaj AS-a. Bilo koji drugi položaj Matrix-a nije za uporabu u autu, i to je jasno naznačeno u uputama.

Inače, evo par rečenica iz uputa vezanih za ležeći položaj:
"_Remember to carry baby always appropriately fastened with safety harnesses. To favour baby's proper development, we advise you not to use the seated position for long trips but rather to let it rest in the lying position (for babies up to 10 kilos)._".

I sad - da li slijepo slijediti upute i preporuke proizvođača ili ... ?

Postavljanje Matrix-a na kolica (a još više skidanje s kolica) je nama bilo problematično, pogotovo otkad je mali dobio 6 kg (2 mjeseca). Sad (5.5 mjeseci, 9 kg) se vozi u kolicima, i laknilo mi je šta više ne moram baratati s Matrixom.

----------


## Ancica

Pogledaj na  http://www.jane.es/index.php?fuseaction=manuals upute za Matrix Pro, na 11 str. su upute kako postaviti sjedalicu suprotno smjeru voznje.

----------


## michelle zg

la_mama. Stupid me, sad sam skužila zašto je tebi problem montirati Matrix na kolica. Naime, ja imam slalom pro kolica. Tako da ja, kad skidam košaru, stisnem gumbić na ručki i samo podignem. A ti vjerojatno moraš pritisnuti s jedne i s druge strane i tek onda dići košaru. Jer to je bio jedan od razloga zašto smo uzeli slalom pro.

----------


## la_mama

> la_mama. Stupid me, sad sam skužila zašto je tebi problem montirati Matrix na kolica. Naime, ja imam slalom pro kolica. Tako da ja, kad skidam košaru, stisnem gumbić na ručki i samo podignem. A ti vjerojatno moraš pritisnuti s jedne i s druge strane i tek onda dići košaru. Jer to je bio jedan od razloga zašto smo uzeli slalom pro.


Je, tako je. Imamo Carrera C kolica gdje se Matrix skida tako da se stisnu gumbici sa strane za sta trebaju obje ruke, a onom trecom   :Laughing:   se Matrix odigne od kolica.

----------


## la_mama

> Pogledaj na  http://www.jane.es/index.php?fuseaction=manuals upute za Matrix Pro, na 11 str. su upute kako postaviti sjedalicu suprotno smjeru voznje.


Hvala na linku, ali već imamo upute koje smo dobili s Matrix-om   :Smile:   Mi smo u 02. mjesecu 2006 kupili Matrix, a ne Matrix Pro ili Matrix Cup AS čije upute stoje na internetu. Ne znam zašto Jane nije stavio i manual za ovaj, očito najstariji tip Matrix-a.

----------


## YoungMummy

E sad ste me totalno zbedirali. Bila sam tako happy zbog Jane Slalom kolica sa tom Matrix kosarom/autosjedalicom, birali smo ih tjednima i to mi se cinio naj izbor iz puno razloga, nisam imala pojma da se ta autosjedalica pokazala tako losom u praksi...u ducanu se montaza kosare na kolica cinila tako jednostavnom, a nisam ocekivala nikakve probleme ni s montazom u auto...Hmmmm...sta cu sad...bebac jos nije dosao al treba svaki cas (vec kasni!) i hitno mi treba odgovor na sljedece pitanje:
DALI SE U DOTICNOJ AUTOSJEDALICI SMIJE VOZITI NOVORODJENCE U SJEDECEM POLOZAJU ILI JE ON IPAK PRESTRM??? (kolko sam skuzila 2 medjupolozaja u koja se kosara moze postavit nisu prikladna za ugradnju u auto - samo skroz ravni tj.krevetic/AS sto se opet ne preporuca osim za nedonoscad, ili taj sjedeci) Jel trebam sad nabavljat novu autosjedalicu?? Ima li tko iskustva sa ovim modelom?? HELP!!!

----------


## YoungMummy

> Nego, upute za Matrix ne spominju položaj od 45 stupnjeva - samo ležeći i sjedeći položaj AS-a. Da li znate slučajno da li ovaj sjedeći položaj osigurava tih 45 stupnjeva ? Jer meni se čini poprilično strm, tako da nismo baš htjeli stavljati bebicu od mjesec dana (otkad se počeo vozit u autu) u taj položaj AS-a. Bilo koji drugi položaj Matrix-a nije za uporabu u autu, i to je jasno naznačeno u uputama.


Moj prethodni post je u principu bio nadovezan na ovo sto je rekla la_mama. Isti problem.

----------


## la_mama

> DALI SE U DOTICNOJ AUTOSJEDALICI SMIJE VOZITI NOVORODJENCE U SJEDECEM POLOZAJU ILI JE ON IPAK PRESTRM??? (kolko sam skuzila 2 medjupolozaja u koja se kosara moze postavit nisu prikladna za ugradnju u auto - samo skroz ravni tj.krevetic/AS sto se opet ne preporuca osim za nedonoscad, ili taj sjedeci) Jel trebam sad nabavljat novu autosjedalicu?? Ima li tko iskustva sa ovim modelom?? HELP!!!


Iz mog iskustva - ne bih preporucila voznju novorodjene bebe u sjedecem polozaju Matrix-a, onako kako su to opisali u uputama. Nama su cak u ducanu preporucali voznju u ona dva medjupolozaja - ocito nisu procitali manuale   :Mad:  
Preporucila bih dolazak na iducu Rodinu provjeru AS-a (sto cemo i mi napraviti). Mozda je moguce AS u sjedecem polozaju namjestiti tako da se beba ipak moze u njoj voziti - cure s Rode tu imaju vise iskustva od mene, pa mogu dati bolji odgovor.

----------


## Inesica

ljudi, za sad samo kažem

DRŠTE FIGE

poslije napišem ostatak i odgovorim na pitanja  :Joggler:

----------


## YoungMummy

I jos jedno pitanjce, mozda nije bas pravo mjesto za njega al ne znam di da ga postavim: do koliko mjeseci se mora pazit da se beba vozi u autosjedalici (skoljki) ogranicen broj sati (sat-dva)?

----------


## Inesica

evo, jučer sam se vratila  sa montaže jedne matrixice. nisam stigla do foruma pa pišem sad.

sjedalica je smontirana  u nekoliko minuta i to čvstoo, čvrsto. kad smo je probali pomaknuti micao se cijeli auto :D 

slikice:
http://public.fotki.com/Inesica/jane...pc083367a.html
http://public.fotki.com/Inesica/jane...pc083368a.html

nije bilo problema. jedini 'trik' koji sam koristila je ttaj da sam zafrkala dio poojasa koji izlazi iz sica kako bi ga skratila i time podesila putanju pojasa da ne ispada iz utora kroz koje treba proolaziti.

slikica:  http://public.fotki.com/Inesica/jane...rix/kopca.html





> DALI SE U DOTICNOJ AUTOSJEDALICI SMIJE VOZITI NOVORODJENCE U SJEDECEM POLOZAJU ILI JE ON IPAK PRESTRM???


to upravo i JE ispravan način prevoženja novorođenčeta. tako ga se i treba prevoziti. no da pojasnim, možda, nedoumicu. to nije sjedeeći poloožajj. naime sjedalica se postavi u  ttaj, skroz gornji poloožaj i kad se postavi na sjedalo oonda se podesi nagib cijele sjedalice tako da odgovara 45°. znači 'leđa' se nagnu i namjeste pod 45° u odnosu na tlo, a 'noge' se podignu.
slikica: http://public.fotki.com/Inesica/jane...rix/nagib.html

u slučaju da kad se sjedalica nagne  i stisne u naslon  sjedala ona ipak pomiče prema dole i zbog toga se ne može učvrstiti, može se u tu prazninu staviti  čvrsto, čvrsto, zarolana dekica ili ručnik (ili višše toga)




> Jel trebam sad nabavljat novu autosjedalicu??


probaj montirati u auto. ako ide nema razlooga za novu




> z mog iskustva - ne bih preporucila voznju novorodjene bebe u sjedecem polozaju Matrix-a, onako kako su to opisali u uputama. Nama su cak u ducanu preporucali voznju u ona dva medjupolozaja - ocito nisu procitali manuale


nikako u međupoložaje. upravo je taj sjedeći pravi ali prilagođeni sjedeći.


nadam se da ovo pomaže. eto, nema mjesta očajavanju. svakako je mooguće i  matrixicu smontirati kao PRAVU AS  :D 
ako neće iz prve, probat više puta

----------


## la_mama

Muchos grazias na ovim slikama i informacijama, Inesica !  :D 
Sad imamo zanimaciju za ovaj vikend   :Razz:  

Mi smo je smontirali na slican nacin, samo sam ispod AS stavila zarolanu podlogu (onu koja dodje s AS za lezeci polozaj) da ne bi slucajno proklizala prema dolje. Medjutim, pojas nam stalno klizi iz donjih utora, pa cemo da bi to izbjegli, probat zarolat dio pojasa uz sjedalo kako si pokazala. Nadam se da stoji na 45 stupnjeva. Probat cemo nekako izmjerit rucno nagib. Ili seljacki odoka   :Razz:  

Inace - nisam bas pobornik ovakvih sistema postavljanja AS, bez obzira na to sto je krajnji ishod ipak pozitiva, jer je kako kazes, zacementirana za sjedalo. Radije bi da se AS instalira u auto bez nekih akrobacija s nagibom naslona i zarolanim dekicama, i da se ide tocno po uputama proizvodjaca. A u Matrix manualu nigdje ne stoje takvi savjeti kupcima - kamoli da ce ti prodavac tako nesto predloziti.

Sve u svemu - Nikoli ce dobro doci Matrix, jer je velika beba (6 mj, 70 cm, 10 kg), a Matrix ipak ima duljinu koju ostale AS u koje smo ga pokusali ugurati nemaju - svaka mu je na knap. Na kraju ispada dobro da smo kupili Matrix, jer ce u njoj mirne duse (i mi skupa s njim) docekati godinu dana - ako bude bilo srece, mozda i dulje. U slucaju da imamo neku drugu AS 0+ grupe, poceli bi vec ozbiljno razmisljati o kombiniranoj.

----------


## YoungMummy

Inesica, jedno veliko HVALA!!! I na objasnjenju, i na slikama i na svemu...
Jos da sve to bude funkcioniralo u nasem starom fordu i sve 5! (ako ne, eto i nas na sljedecoj provjeri autosjedalica :Smile: 
Pozdrav!!!  :Love:

----------


## Lovorka

Meni se čini da će Matrix AS biti dobro pričvršćena i u moj Getz. Stavila sam je na sredinu stražnjeg sjedala, povezala sa sva tri pojasa, nagnula je malo unatrag, tako da gornji dio tijela bude pod 45 u odnosu na podlogu i uglavila između naslona prednjih i stražnjih sjedala. Ispod sam stavila dekicu. 
Ovo "čini mi se", zato što je u mom autu pričvrsna točka za srednji pojas krivo smještena odmah ispod izlaza tog pojasa umjesto na suprotnoj strani. Ovih dana ću otići na servis da mi to premjeste i mislim da bi nakon toga stvar trebala štimati. 
Getz je mali auto, ali Matrix stane na stražnja sjedala bez potrebe da se prednja sjedala pomiču naprijed, a i pojasevi su sasvim dovoljno dugački. Bilo je puno govora o tome da su pojasevi u većini automobila prekratki za Matrix, da je predugačak za stražnja sjedala, pa sam bila potpuno zbunjena i u nevjerici kad je uspjelo  :/ . 
No, dobro, svakako bih voljela da to netko stručniji od mene pogleda.

----------


## brane

> Stavila sam je na sredinu stražnjeg sjedala, povezala sa *sva tri pojasa*, nagnula je malo unatrag, tako da gornji dio tijela bude pod 45 u odnosu na podlogu i uglavila između naslona prednjih i stražnjih sjedala. Ispod sam stavila dekicu.


po meni ovo uopće nije dobro namještena sjedalica

pri vrlo malim brzinama kad naglo zakočiđ prednja sjedala lete naprijed  i sjedalica više nije zaglavljena...

sjedalica se montira samo s jednim pojasom a ne s tri
montirala si ju na srednju klupu a to možeš napraviti samo ako:
-imaš pojas s tri točke na srednjoj klupi (koliko znam sve sjedalice iz grupe 0-13kg se veću s pojasom od tri točke)osim ako imaju isofix sustav na srednjoj klupi
-imaš pojas s dvije točke vezivanja i sjedalicu koja se veže s pojasom s dvije točke vezivanja

----------


## Ancica

Brane dobro govori, sjedalica se veze jednim pojasom, i to onim od sjedista na kojem je postavljena. Takoder je potrebno provjeriti upute o pojasu s kojim se smije koristiti i je li to odgovara tom sjedistu, kao sto je Brane naglasila.

----------


## Strippy

Inesica pa ti si majstor i po!  :D Evo mene je sve strah, ali krećem u taj boj    :Laughing:   - sutra idem pokušati namjestiti Matrixicu kako treba! Jedino je bed kaj ak se jednom teškom mukom smontira onda će najvjerojatnije tamo (u autu) i ostati, a onda gubim košaru za kolica i nosiljku... ili bi možda bilo pametnije da kupim neku kombiniranu AS (Laura ima 4 mj.)... Kakva su iskustva s "Bubu" i koju bi preporučili?

----------


## Strippy

Evo, uspjela sam namjestiti sjedalicu nekako, ali iako je čvrsta i ne klima se ipak nisam zadovoljna jer jer mi je stražnji remen prekratak i nisam ga uspjela provući kroz donji desni utor. To je problem kod starijih automobila, ali u novi auto (koji se nadamo kupiti za godinu dana) bih ju smontirala bez problema - nije upoće tako komplicirano kao što sam očekivala. Ipak, morat ću kupiti drugu AS, a Matrix će dočekati slijedeću bebicu koja će se valjda voziti u novom autu.   :Wink:   Unatoč tom nedostatku, moram reći da sam ja oduševljena Janeovim Slalom kolicima i tom multifunkcionalnom sjedalicom i kod nas su zbilja dobrano iskorištena tako da nijednom nisam požalila što smo baš ta odabrali. Iako stavljanje košare nije tako jednostavno kao u novijoj verziji (Slalom Pro), nije baš ni tako traumatično - jednom kad se uhvati grif sjednu dok kažeš keks. Kvaka je kod vađenja iz kolica u tome da ne primate gore za sredinu ručke (jer vam onda zbilja treba treća ruka) nego sastrane za onaj kuglasti dio dok istovremeno prstima pomaknete kvakicu i trzaj prema gore i to je to. Malo je teže vratiti natrag (s bebom u košari), ali ima trik i za to: nemojte stavljati košaru u skroz vodoravnom položaju, nego je nagnite prema sebi, isto primite sastrane za kuglasti dio, pogledajte da ste s obje strane namjestili pravilno na držače i pritisnete prema dolje dok ne čujete škljoc. Nadam se da sam vam bar donekle objasnila.   :Grin:

----------


## katja29

Pozdrav!
Iako se o ovom već toliko pisalo, ja ni nakon svega pročitanog još nisam postala pametnija glede izbora autosjedalice,a samim time i kolica, a budući nam se termin jako primakao.

Naime, imamo Hyndai Getza i za većinu kolica u našem prtljažniku nema mjesta, a tamo bi morala uglavnom biti jer niti u stanu nemamo mjesta...a tko će ih i nositi uz stepenice... Sve u svemu Jane Carrera kolica nam odgovaraju zbog dimenzija i lakoće sklapanja(i cijene), ali opet čitajući o Matrix sjedalici, ne znam da li ju je itko uspio ispravno montirati u Getza?

Zato please, pomozite, da se beba ne rodi prije rješenja ovog problema!  :Naklon:

----------


## Nika

katja, pa kupis neku drugu sjedalicu, nema veze na brand kolica, i rjeseno  :Wink: 
jesi razmisljala o tome?
nije vazno sto kolica i as nisu u kompletu.

----------


## YoungMummy

Ja ponovo imam nedoumice...sa kolko mjeseci u ovoj doticnoj autosjedalici/kosari se moze povisit uzglavlje, tj.staviti u 2.i 3. polozaj /za voznju u kolicima)? Tj. ne znam do kad beba mora biti na potpuno ravnoj podlozi. 
A druga stvar je, u standardnoj baby autosjedalici (sto je kod ove doticne 4.polozaj) ne preporuca se bebe vozit na duze relacije, kazu maksimalno sat ipo... e sad, ja bi trebala svog malenog prevest od ZG do ZD, pa sta da radim?? Vozim sat ipo, pa pauza, pa ponovo sat ipo...? ako cemo tako mogu tako do beskonacnosti.

----------


## Cubana

Sva sreća da od ZG do ZD treba cca 3 sata pa ti je dosta jedna pauza  :Smile:  
Salu na stranu, pozeljno je dijete izvaditi iz sjedalice, vjerojatno ces ga trebati i nahraniti i premotati, ja obično popijem kavu, odem na WC, nije to neki problem. 
Ja imam Carrera pro i da imam puno para kupila bih si nova kolica, ovako ce ova vozit jos koje dijete  :Sad: 
Teška su, glomazna, Matrix je pretežak, da bi bio ispravna AS treba se podložiti (nek me neko ispravi ako griješim, ja imam drugu AS u autu), onaj PRO mi šteka, tako da mi trebaju obje ruke za vađenje košare sa kolica, podizanje naslona na kolicima isto nije moguće jednom rukom... uglavnom totalni promašaj.
Priznajem da sam tek rođenu Janu vozila doma u ispruženom Matrixu jer mi je s onih 47cm jednostavno izgledala presitna, ali iz sadašnje perspektive i to je totalno nepotrebno.
Eto: Jane Carrera pro: ocjena 2

----------


## (maša)

> michelle zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> la_mama. Stupid me, sad sam skužila zašto je tebi problem montirati Matrix na kolica. Naime, ja imam slalom pro kolica. Tako da ja, kad skidam košaru, stisnem gumbić na ručki i samo podignem. A ti vjerojatno moraš pritisnuti s jedne i s druge strane i tek onda dići košaru. Jer to je bio jedan od razloga zašto smo uzeli slalom pro.
> 
> 
> Je, tako je. Imamo Carrera C kolica gdje se Matrix skida tako da se stisnu gumbici sa strane za sta trebaju obje ruke, a onom trecom    se Matrix odigne od kolica.


Mi imamo Carrera Pro i košara/AS se sa kostura kolica skida pritiskom na jedan gumbić na ručki,a za stavljanje se ne stiska ništa samo moraš čuti "klik"..... :?

----------


## sija

ok,svi pričaate o Jane Carrera,a što je sa Bebe Comfort?Ustvari zanima me da li se smije bebica od mjsec i pol staviti u nosiljku bez da se ispod leđa stavlja neko pojačanje,odn.ravna podloga zbog kičme?Za sada smo ju samo tako vozili u kolicima,u autu ju još nismo pokušali smontirati.Ima netko sa ovakvom košarom?[/code]

----------


## Lutonjica

novorodjence se normalno smije i MORA voziti u AS (ne u kosari, nego bas u AS). pa tako smije i MORA i beba od mjesec i pol   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

i nikakvi podmetaci i podloge se ne stavljaju u AS

----------


## Ferdinand

znam da kasno palim, ali... kupili smo carrera pro i već je montirali u auto po vašim uputama (puno hvala), ali me samo jedna stvar interesira:
kad izlazimo iz bolnice, stavimo bebu u matrixa (koja je namještena u najgornji položaj). da li bebu vezujemo sa onim pojasevima koji idu oko ramena bebe ili sa onim velikim debelim pojasem koji ide preko bebina trbuha?
P.S. curica se tek treba roditi za 2 tjedna!

----------


## Nika

Pojas autosjedalice ide u pet tocaka uporista (kod nekih as za novorodjence ima i sa tri tocke), dva iznad ramena, jedan izmedju nogu te dva na kukovima.

Taj debeli pojas ne služi za vožnju u autu.

----------


## la_mama

Bar prema uputama, imam dojam da je proizvođač (Jane) namijenio ovaj poluležeći položaj za malo starije bebe. Tako da bi isto trebalo vidit prije izlaska iz rodilišta da li su oni najniži utori pojaseva odgovarajući za novorođenče.

----------


## Ferdinand

puno hvala... ali kako cu onako malu bebicu kad budemo izlazili iz rodilista omotati sa pojasevima?izmedju malih nogica i preko malih ramena?

----------


## la_mama

Pa moj bi savjet bio da bebicu donesete do auta u košari/jastuku, gdje ju namjestite u AS i provučete remenje preko ramena i između nogu. Ako ste već montirali Matrixicu prema uputama instruktora, nemojte ju vadit iz auta ako baš ne morate, teško ju je ponovo pravilno montirati.

----------


## Ferdinand

puno hvala...pozdrav svima

----------


## -tajana-

Da li se beba od 8 mj. koja još ne sjedi (zbog nošenja remenčića) smije voziti u ovom položaju ili moramo nagnuti sjedalicu?
http://public.fotki.com/nutrice/7-mj/photo-0366.html

----------


## Inesica

> Da li se beba od 8 mj. koja još ne sjedi (zbog nošenja remenčića) smije voziti u ovom položaju ili moramo nagnuti sjedalicu?
> http://public.fotki.com/nutrice/7-mj/photo-0366.html


ako vam je sjedalica cvrsto namontirana, da se ne mice vise od 2cm, u smjeru lijevo-desno, tamo dole gdje prolazi donji (bedreni) dio pojasa, ne trebate joj nista raditi.
ako se mice, potrebno ju je cvrse ucvrstit ali nagib ne bi trebao biti sporan.

pazite samo, primjetila sam na slici, da sjedalicu ne ucvrscujete prednjim sicem. on nema apsolutno nikakvu funkciju u ucvrscivanju AS. AS samo prividno moze zbog toga biti ucvrscena ali zapravo nije.

znaci prvo ucvrstite AS onda pomicite sic ali ne tako da pomakne AS  :Wink:

----------


## Frida

Podižem, imam pitanje: 

Dali ste uspjeli sjedalicu Jane Matrix Pro zadovoljavajuće učvrstiti u neki auto?

----------


## daddycool

koliko znam da
zna imati veliku rupu ispod dijela za noge ali tu srolaš deku ili one spužvaste crve
problem s kojim sam se ja sretao je nemogućnost dovoljnog zatezanja remenčića. remenčići bi se super mogli zategnuti kad djeteta ne bi bilo u AS a čim bi dijete stavio unutra morao sam potezati svom snagom s obje ruke i još uvijek nisam bio zadovoljan zategnutošću.

----------


## Frida

Tnx Daddy.

----------


## kahna

Mi smo ju imali i sve je bilo ovako kako daddy opisuje.

----------


## neobična

Jedno pitanjce za iskusne.
Može li se u kolica Jane Carrera (kupili bi polovna) montirati autosjedalica Jane Strata (kupili bi novu, vidim da ima dobre rezultate na testovima).
Ima li bazu za auto?

----------


## (maša)

mi imamo Matrix AS i uspjeli smo je montirati svaki put kako treba..malo je predug pojas u autu pa je trbalo zafrkat ga 2-3 puta da bude stegnuta i da ne mrda nigdje...

----------


## (maša)

Strata ide na kolica, neznam za bazu

----------


## HBM

Curke , 

Molim Vas za pomoć. Ukratko : imamo kolica Jane Matrix Rider 2/2012, imamo problem jer nam je košara mala, naš dečkić raste ko gljiva, pa sad postavljamo si pitanje da li za takva kolica postoji adapter za jaje. Ukoliko postoji lijepo Vas molim ime proizvođača i gdje isto možemo nabaviti ?  HVala Vam curke unaprijed !  

lp

----------


## S2000

Koliko je staro dijete? 
Jaje nije zamjena za kosaru u smislu vozanja djeteta u kolicima u jaju non stop (pogotovo ako je beba malena, bolje da je na ravnom, osim u autu).
Isto tako kao sto kosara nije zamjena za jaje za voznju u autu.

----------


## -Rosa-

Drage mame i iskusni montažeri AS  :Smile:  imamo kolica Jane Matrix Slalom light 2...kupljena iz istog praktičnosti razloga 3u1 auto sjedalice, košarke, kolica itd. Moja bebica ima 10 tjedana da li smije sjediti u toj auto sjedalici na "sjedećem" položaju?

----------


## S2000

djeca se od rodenja u autu moraju voziti u autosjedalicma (jajima). Polozaj nije sjedeci vec polulezeci (pod kutom od 45 stupnjeva). Kad nije u autu, za bebu je najbolje da je na skroz ravnoj podlozi.

dakle, naravno, obavezno nek je u AS u autu. Samo nek je pravilno vezana i nek je sjedlaica dobro postavljena u auto.

----------


## -Rosa-

Hvala puno na odgovoru!  :Kiss:

----------

